# Amplificar voltaje 3.3v o 7v a 12v



## Violent Kain (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola, he buscado y he encontrado algunos amplificador, he visto que usan el lm358 pero no me queda muy claro.
Tengo un control que tiene una salida de 3.3v y otra de 7v, necesito amplificar cualquiera de los 2 a 12v por que quiero alimentar unos interruptores bilaterales 4016 para que funcionen correctamente. 

Espero que me puedan ayudar, gracias


----------



## Violent Kain (Feb 1, 2009)

He buscado y esncuentro algunas soluciones, pero hay algunas cosas que no entiendo, apenas estoy estudiando y soy noob en todo esto. En realidad seria un gran logro para mi hacer funcionar este circuito, Gracias


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mira, no se mucho de amplificar voltages, pero probe con un protoboard un par de veces..

Lo que hice fue hacer una señal alterna con un 555 y despues ponerle un doblador de tension hecho con 2 diodos y 2 capacitores de 100 uF.

Podrias probar con eso y en la teoria tendrias cerca de 14 v, si son muchos prueba con un 7812..

No es la mejor solucion porque se pierde algo de energia en pasarla, pero es lo que se me ocurre

Saludos


----------



## Violent Kain (Feb 1, 2009)

El 4016 puede operar hasta con 15v, podrias poner el diagrama?


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 1, 2009)

El diagrama seria el 555 como astable en alguna frecuencia, la que mas te convenga que no se cual es 

y a la salida del 555 le metes alguno de estos dobladores de tension

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema4/Paginas/Pagina17.htm#Doblador de tensión

Un semiciclo carga un capacitor y el otro se encarga del otro capacitor

al final se suman los voltajes de los 2 cap y tienes el doble

saludos


----------



## Violent Kain (Feb 2, 2009)

pero al final el voltaje quedaria alterno y necesito que quede directo, corrigeme si estoy mal


----------



## freddi16 (Feb 2, 2009)

sisi, tendrias alterna al final, pero le agregas un rectificador de onda completa..

Te tendria que bajar un poco la tension por la caida de tension de los diodos (0.7 por cada uno)

entonces tendrias 1.4 V menos (porque por cada semiciclo la alterna pasa por 2 diodos)

Estoy hablando del rectificador que usa 4 diodos en rombo.. Y luego un capacitor de 1000 uF para que no tengas riple mas adelante

Espero haber sido claro

suerte!


----------



## Violent Kain (Feb 2, 2009)

pero esto consume mucha energia no?
EDIT: Encontre un documento donde viene un elevador dc-dc desde 5v, tal vez esto sea mas eficiente, pero no le entiendo muy bien a la parte de calcular los valores. Si alguien le entiende, me lo podrian explicar?
Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Violent Kain (Feb 8, 2009)

oye, ya que se esta haciendo alterna, no serviria un amplificador operacional?


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 8, 2009)

Si lo único que necesitas es que con un voltaje de 3.3V, o de 7 V se active algun otro elemento o circuito, lo que podrías ocupar es un transistor, por ejemplo un TIP31, o un PN2222 como switch.

Te dejo un diagrama para que veas de lo que hablo, con esta configuracion cualquier voltaje en la base mayor a 0.7 V habilitará la carga representada con una lampara en este caso.

Suerte!


----------



## Violent Kain (Feb 8, 2009)

por ejemplo, si quiero que una pase una señal, conectaria un extremo al colector y otro al emisor, y con el voltaje en la base activaria el  switch no?


----------



## LHYAZ (Feb 9, 2009)

Asi es, siempre y cuando no hagas un corto .

Que tipo de señal tienes en mente?


----------



## Violent Kain (Feb 9, 2009)

ps son señales para activar botones, son de entre 1v-1.5v


----------

